# duracoat



## guntrader33 (Feb 26, 2012)

does duracoat make a tan or brown paint what i am wanting to do is color the slide on my glock can anyone help with this open to suggestions thanks


----------



## killerv (Feb 28, 2012)

they have tons of colors, just check out their website. Coyote Tan seems to be popular.


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 28, 2012)

ok sounds good do i have to remove the factory coating or just paint ove it on a glock slide


----------



## throwdown (Apr 1, 2012)

The prep work on your slide will determine the quality of the finished product. I have dura-coated a lot of guns, I have since moved away from duracoat and now use GunKote, or Cerakote. The finish is way tougher than duracoat. But one thing is common to all of these finishes, "THE PREP WORK". You do not need to remove the finish, but it needs to be sanded a little, or if you have access to a sandblaster, 100 grit is perfect. Either way degrease, degrease, and degrease some more. Then wipe the slide down with alcohol while wearing gloves. Do not let anything touch the slide once you have preped it. I also like to put the part in the oven at 250 for 10 minutes prior to spraying it, helps it adhere better. Good luck


----------



## guntrader33 (Apr 2, 2012)

i changed my mind i am just going to do the lower on my glock what all do you have to do to it to prep it please let me know as soon as you can


----------



## throwdown (Apr 2, 2012)

See above post


----------

